# What breed is this?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

What breed is this?






















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get it? Was it suppose to be a specific breed? Bantam or Standard?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Standard.no. Just a mixed chicken. But it's parents 2 different purebred breed


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

But I'm not sure. That's why I posted it on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't tell what it is. Maybe an EE or Game? You don't know what the parents were? The legs are so yellow, its probably not an EE. It looks like a roo to me for some reason. Thick legs I guess.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

It's feathered out a little more now. Salmon colored feathers on front. Kind of dark brown gold-ish partridge on back feathers. Head salmon-light brown colored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## VanKleyPoultry (Dec 28, 2013)

Its got old english game in its genes, but those legs are way too thick to be a pure bred old english, hmm whats the eye color? Hard to tell in these pictures. Mixes usually can give a parent away by eye color, not that it narrows it to one breed, just curious


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

VanKleyPoultry said:


> Its got old english game in its genes, but those legs are way too thick to be a pure bred old english, hmm whats the eye color? Hard to tell in these pictures. Mixes usually can give a parent away by eye color, not that it narrows it to one breed, just curious


It turned out to be a golden neck Americana. I sold it for 8 bucks at an auction.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

